# Voir l'ecran avec la fonction audio pendant un appel



## mokuchley (21 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Alors que je suis au téléphone avec quelqu'un, j'aimerai aboutir sur cette ecran =>







Sur qu'elle bouton je dois appuyer, parce que si j'appuie sur l'icone clavier, je n'ai rien

merci et bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (22 Juin 2021)

Pour cela,il faut que tu aies le numero de Cynthia dans ton répertoire  

Trêve  de plaisanteries  je pense que ce que tu cherches est accessible en cliquant sur la pastille verte en haut à gauche de ton écran lorsqu’une conversation est en arrière plan.


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Juin 2021)

sympa son opérateur téléphone : !!!!


----------



## mokuchley (22 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> cliquant sur la pastille verte en haut à gauche de ton écran


j'ai un Iphone 8 avec IOS 14.6 (abonnement free) ; je vais faire attention si je vois cette pastille verte
je viens de faire un test, et la page s'est affiché ; il va falloir que je reteste, car hier,impossible d'afficher quoi que se soit.

mais je n'ai pas de pastille verte a gauche; par contre, j'ai une pastille orange a droite ; qu'est ce que signifie cette pastille ? si j'appuie, et fais toutes sorte de geste avec , il ne se passe rien

PS: la photo du post #1 vien d'un apple support


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2021)

C’est une bulle verte avec un téléphone dedans que tu dois toucher.
Le point orange ou vert c’est l’utilisation du micro et de la caméra, et tu ne peux pas interagir avec.


----------

